

Tesla's Musk says NY Times review led to a 'few hundred' cancellations - josephby
http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/02/25/tesla-musk-says-ny-times-review-led-to-few-hundred-cancellations/

======
CR45H
How many of those cancellations were due to the way Musk chose to comport
himself in his response to the article (rather than as a direct result of the
article itself)? I'm just wondering because, as someone who very much admired
Musk in the past, I have to admit that, if I had a Tesla on order, I would be
reconsidering my decision (and it would have very little to do with the
article itself).

~~~
lnanek2
What exactly was bad about his behavior? Most engineers I know cheered that
the scummy newsies who are always trying to twist things into a story to get
attention got shown for what they are. He's seen as kind of a brilliant techie
that managed to win over the system of fake articles starting another wave of
fake articles ad infinitum through dint of technology and foresight. Although
in reality it is more like experience since Top Gear pulled the same thing on
him so he just knew to expect it.

~~~
hencq
Except this wasn't a 'fake article' (whatever that means). Sure, there were
some valid criticisms over the accuracy of the reporter's notes, but overall
the conclusions seemed valid. They weren't even overly negative; just that the
car doesn't quite compare to cars with petrol (or diesel) engines for long
distances in cold weather.

I found Musk's reaction overly aggressive and coming off as petty. He pointed
out inaccuracies, though none seemed to contradict the conclusions of the
article. What's more, his accusation of malicious intent was very serious and
completely unsupported. It's nice to see a CEO that's emotionally invested in
his company's products, but he'd might be better off with a cooler head
handling PR.

------
eli
This is a duplicate from yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5281453>

